# 25-30 Tautogs caught at CHSP - Oct 15, 2016



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I couldn't believe there were only 4 kayakers on calm Saturday, Oct 15, 2016. I caught 25 - 30 tautogs at the Inner Wall. 
Everyone had only one keeper tog at 17-18 ". 

Water Temp : 59 - 64 F. 
We were wearing waders because of the cold air temp, 45 - 65 F

I predict that it will be a blast next weekend at the walls 

Fishing Log:





Joe


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like fun. That is an interesting place. It looks like some of the fish you caught were in pretty shallow water.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

RWH,
Yes I was in very shallow water. But the new cracks I found was very narrow and deep as deep as 3.5'. The problem with the narrow and deep cracks is that I couldn't pull the bigger togs out of the cracks. I lost about 12 rigs in the deep cracks. AS the water cools down, I can catch bigger ones near the deep cracks, not inside of the deep cracks.

Though, next week, I am planning to hit CBBT for puppy drum along with tog and sheepie. I want to confirm that puppy drum are active this time of the year at CBBT.

Joe


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Great video! Looks like a neat place to fish.


----------

